# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  страховка от...

## жанна-кирилл

Друзья! Готовлю свадьбу, жених - президент страховой компании. Пришла в голову мысль в качестве призов использовать сертификаты на страховку от...
Мои несколько вариантов:
- от похмельнохо синдрома ( бодуна)
- от случайных связей на курорте
- от встречи с блондинкой за рулём
- от встречи с ДАИшником после тёплой встречи 
- от нашествия родственников в летний период
- премиум -от нашествия родственников в любое время года
- от последствий, которые могут возникнуть после неумеренного употребления сладкого
- от последствий, которые могут возникнуть, если вы проснётесь после вечеринки не в своей постели.
- ???
Прошу помощи! Давайте вместе, у меня  что-то ступор какой-то.

----------


## ulius

> Друзья! Готовлю свадьбу, жених - президент страховой компании. Пришла в голову мысль в качестве призов использовать сертификаты на страховку от...
> Мои несколько вариантов:
> - от похмельнохо синдрома ( бодуна)
> - от случайных связей на курорте
> - от встречи с блондинкой за рулём
> - от встречи с ДАИшником после тёплой встречи 
> - от нашествия родственников в летний период
> - премиум -от нашествия родственников в любое время года
> - от последствий, которые могут возникнуть после неумеренного употребления сладкого
> ...


Вела корпоративку страховой компании.  Был такой конкурс - вдруг пригодится :) 
 Конкурс-пантомима 
 6 участников приглашаются на сцену.  Им выдаются карточки с заданием, которое нужно изобразить пантомимой -  зал должен  угадать программы  страхования.

----------


## жанна-кирилл

*ulius*,
 Юля, спасибо! А можно узнать эти программы страхования? Я тут - полный профан!

----------

